# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  TV Tips für Kambodscha

## schiene

*3sat am 02.08.2010 um 23:10*

Beat Richners Krankenhäuser in Kambodscha 

Dokumentation
Seit 15 Jahren lebt und arbeitet der Kinderarzt und Cellist Beat Richner in Kambodscha, wo er bereits vier Spitäler und ein Krankenhaus für HIV-positive Mütter aufgebaut hat. Jährlich ermöglicht er dort 75.000 Kindern eine kostenlose Behandlung. - Filmemacher Georges Gachot begleitet Beat Richner seit elf Jahren und dokumentiert dessen Arbeit in Kambodscha.

----------


## schiene

*ARTE am 22.11.2010 um 18:05*
*360° - Die Geo-Reportage* 

*Auf Schlangenfang in Kambodscha.*
Der Fischer Van Voth verstaut eine große Kühlbox am Ende seines Bootes. Dann geht es hinaus ins Flussdelta des Tonle Sap Sees. Zusammen mit seiner Schwägerin und den kleinen Töchtern wird er für mehrere Tage das Schwemmland nach Wasserschlangen durchsuchen. Kein einfaches Unterfangen, denn neben den immer wieder hereinbrechenden Regenfällen muss sich die Familie die Fanggründe mit weiteren Fischerfamilien teilen. Diese verharren mitunter Monate auf ihren angestammten Plätzen im Sumpf. Immer seltener geht ihnen ihre begehrte Beute, die Wassertrugnatter, ins Netz. Der Bestand schrumpft. Doch die Schlangen sind neben den ebenfalls immer weiter zurückgehenden Fischbeständen die einzige Einnahmequelle für Van Voth und die anderen Fischer. Das eigentliche Geschäft mit den Tieren machen allerdings die Händler auf den Großmärkten. Bis zu 50.000 Wasserschlangen werden pro Tag am Hauptumschlagplatz Chong Khneas verkauft. Das rote Fleisch ist begehrtes Billigfutter für Krokodile, die im großen Stil auf Farmen gezüchtet werden. Krokodilleder und Fleisch werden ins reichere Nachbarland Thailand verkauft. In Kambodscha selbst werden die Schlangen auch als Nahrungsmittel verwendet. Wenn sich die Ausbeutung der Wasserschlangen fortsetzt, werden die Tiere bald aus dem Tonle Sap See verschwunden sein. Deshalb suchen Umwelt- und Artenschutzorganisationen nach Lösungen, um den Fischern eine lohnenswerte Alternative aufzuzeigen.  
360° - Die Geo-Reportage - Reportage, D,F 2007  Montag, 22.11.2010  
Beginn: 18:05 Uhr Ende: 19:00 Uhr Länge: 55 min. 
Präsentiert von: Simone von Stosch  
Presse: Therese Engels  
Orginaltitel: 360° - GEO Reportage 
Kategorie: Themen-Natur, Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation  
Land: D,F

----------


## schiene

*Nat Geographic am 13.02.2011 um 13:15*
Lonely Planet - Ab vom Schuss 
Kambodscha wurde von Südostasienreisenden lange Zeit übersehen. Doch nun scheint das Interesse für das Land am Mekong erwacht zu sein. "Lonely Planet" schickt die Autorin Tamara Sheward auf die Reise. Mit dem Motorrad erkundet sie das Kardamomgebirge und rudert über den Tonle Sap, den größten See Südostasiens und eines der fischreichsten Binnengewässer der Erde. Schließlich muss sie erfahren, was es bedeutet, die Ruinen von Angkor Wat auf eigene Faust zu entdecken. Darüber hinaus stehen auch noch die abgelegenen kambodschanischen Inseln im Indischen Ozean auf dem Programm. Tamara Sheward hat sich eine Menge vorgenommen und stellt sich damit auf eine harte Probe.
In vielen Ländern hat sich der Mensch des 21. Jahrhunderts zu einer Art Homo touristicus entwickelt. Von seiner Heimat aus reist er aus purer Neugier quer über den gesamten Planeten und sammelt Erfahrungen aus erster Hand. Doch dabei nutzen die meisten Reisenden ausgetretene Pfade, auf denen wirkliche Neuentdeckungen zusehends schwieriger werden. Trotzdem haben es sich die Autoren der berühmten Reiseführerreihe "Lonely Planet" zum Ziel gesetzt, weiterhin ungewöhnliche Ziele zu erkunden. Für die Doku-Reihe "Lonely Planet - Ab vom Schuss" begeben sie sich mit der Kamera auf weniger bekannte Wege. Sie suchen das Neue, das Unterschätzte und das Unentdeckte.  
Lonely Planet - Ab vom Schuss - Serie, AUS 2009  Samstag, 19.02.2011 
Beginn: 13:15 Uhr Ende: 14:05 Uhr Länge: 50 min. 
Orginaltitel: Lonely Planet: Roads Less Travelled 
Kategorie: Themen-Reise, Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation  
Land: AUS

----------


## schiene

SF1 am 14.03.2011 um 09:00
Hab und Gut in aller Welt 
Folge 4, Kambodscha 
 Was braucht der Mensch zum Leben? Was besitzt er? Welche Arbeit verrichtet er, um seine Existenz zu sichern? Was sind die Aufgaben der Frauen und Männer? Welche Bildungsmöglichkeiten haben die Kinder? Gibt es Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten für sie? Jedes Familienporträt dieser Reihe vermittelt einen Einblick in den Alltag und das ganz normale Leben einer Familie in unterschiedlichen Regionen der Erde.  
Hab und Gut in aller Welt - D 2004  Montag, 14.03.2011 
Beginn: 09:00 Uhr Ende: 09:30 Uhr Länge: 30 min. 
Regie: Gerlinde Böhm  
Orginaltitel: Kambodscha - Le Cambodge 
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise  
Land: D

----------


## schiene

*HR am 17.04.2011*
*Strand der Hoffnung 
Das Leben an der kambodschanischen Küste* 

Über dreißig Jahre lang war das Königreich Kambodscha touristische Sperrzone, während der Schreckensherrschaft der Roten Khmer und des darauf folgenden Bürgerkriegs in der "Schweiz Süd-Ost-Asiens". Seit 1997 herrscht Frieden - und die Urlauber kommen wieder: Im vergangenen Jahr besuchten über eine Million die berühmten Tempelanlagen von Angkor Wat. Doch die kambodschanische Küste liegt noch im Dornröschenschlaf. Die Hafenstadt Sihanoukville am Golf von Siam gilt als einer der Hoffnungsträger des jungen Fremdenverkehrs. In- und ausländische Reiseunternehmen pokern um die vorgelagerte Inselwelt, Tauchgründe und Flughafen-Lizenzen. An den Stränden kämpfen viele der knapp 100.000 Einwohner nicht nur ums Überleben, sondern auch um ein Stück vom "großen Tourismuskuchen". Vor allem die Jugendlichen hoffen auf einen künftigen Boom, der Bildung und Wohlstand verspricht. Am "Ocheauteal Beach", dem Strand der Hoffnung, verkaufen über hundert Mädchen und Jungen Snacks und Souvenirs. Sie sind Kinder armer Familien - so wie die 14-jährige Soua, die Wassermelonen, Ananas, Papayas, Drachenfrüchte und Mangos im Angebot hat. Jeden Tag legt der Teenager mit einem acht Kilogramm schweren Tablett bei über 35 Grad Celsius viele Strandkilometer zurück. Mit dem Tageslohn von bis zu zehn Dollar unterstützt Soua nicht nur ihre drei Geschwister, sondern sie bezahlt auch ihre Abendschule, Englisch- und Computerkurse: "Ich will Ärztin werden. Und meine Mutter sagt, dass ich dafür hart arbeiten muss". Durch die Expansion des Hafens und die Privatisierung von Stränden haben schon jetzt viele Einwohner ihr Land verloren - so wie auch Souas Familie. "Wir sehen die Entwicklung deshalb nicht nur positiv", sagt Souas Mutter Sarom. "Noch vor ein paar Jahren stand unsere Hütte direkt am Meer. Morgens sind wir mit der Brandung aufgewacht. Jetzt leben wir in der Innenstadt und müssen für jeden Transport bezahlen. Aber ich glaube an meine Tochter und an die junge Generation. Die Kinder Kambodschas werden unser Land in eine bessere Zukunft führen.  
Strand der Hoffnung  Sonntag, 17.04.2011 
Beginn: 09:35 Uhr Ende: 10:15 Uhr Länge: 40 min. 
Presse: Nicolaus Mesterharm  
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise

----------


## schiene

ARTE : Mit dem Zug durch...
Donnerstag  21.07.2011  00:30-1:00 Uhr

Ein ungewöhnliches Abenteuer erwartet Eisenbahnfans in Kambodscha. Die Reise verläuft auf der sogenannten alten Strecke von Phnom Penh über Battambang nach Sisophon in der Nähe der thailändischen Grenze. Während dieser Fahrt werden sowohl die Geschichte als auch die Probleme der Bahnlinie erläutert, deren Benutzung bis vor kurzem für Ausländer noch tabu war. Zu häufig wurden die Züge überfallen. Noch heute wird jeder Zug von einem Wachmann mit einer Maschinenpistole gesichert. Ein besonderer Höhepunkt der Reise ist das buddhistische Neujahrsfest, bei dem sogar Lokomotiven gesegnet werden.

----------


## schiene

*ORF2 am 19.04.2012 um 21:05 Uhr*
*Universum* 
Angkor - Vergessenes Land am Mekong.
Angkor Wat, der größte Tempelkomplex der Welt und der Fluss Mekong, die Lebensader Südostasiens, gelten als kulturelle und landschaftliche Wahrzeichen der Indochinesischen Halbinsel. Während Angkor Einblicke in die historischen Königreiche der Khmer gestattet, symbolisiert der Fluss Mekong als Schmelztiegel verschiedenster Kulturen das moderne Leben der angrenzenden Länder - Laos, Kambodscha, Burma und Vietnam. Uralte buddhistische Rituale, stolze Bergvölker, bedrohte Tierarten und kaum bekannte Naturregionen: Ein französisches Wissenschaftlerteam machte sich auf, die landschaftlichen Schönheiten und kulturellen Schätze entlang der Ufer des Mekong zu erkunden.
Universum  Donnerstag, 19.04.2012 

Beginn: 21:05 Uhr Ende: 22:00 Uhr Länge: 55 min. 
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise

----------


## schiene

*HR am 14.05.2012 um 14:30*
Kambodschas großes Wasser 

Der Tonle Sap-Fluss und der gleichnamige See sind seit alters her das pulsierende Herz Kambodschas. Während der Monsunmonate von Mai bis September schwellen die Wassermassen so sehr an, dass die zentrale Ebene Kambodschas völlig überflutet ist. Die Menschen leben auf dem Wasser, alles, was sich bewegt, muss sich schwimmend bewegen. Filmautor Michael Havas begleitet eine Frachtschiff-Kapitänin, die Waren zwischen Phno und Seam Reap transportiert, einen ehemaligen Wilderer, der zum Naturschützer wurde, kleine Fischer, die mit Angel und Netz unterwegs sind, sowie einen Grußkonzessionär, der die Fänge des Tonle Sap per LKW nach Thailand exportieren lässt. Bild:  Archiv mp  
Kambodschas großes Wasser - D 2003  Montag, 14.05.2012 

Beginn: 14:30 Uhr Ende: 15:15 Uhr Länge: 45 min. 

Presse: Michael Havas  
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise  
Land: D

----------


## schiene

*HR am 29.05.2012 um 14:30*
*Strand der Hoffnung*

Das Leben an der kambodschanischen Küste


Die Küste Kambodschas ist eine der am wenigsten erschlossenen Regionen Süd-Ost-Asiens und bisher vom Land aus nur an wenigen Stellen zugänglich. Die hier lebenden Kambodschaner, überwiegend Khmer, ernährten sich traditionell vorwiegend vom Fischfang. Zur Zeit der französischen Besatzung, also bis in die fünfziger Jahre, gab es hier schon einmal blühenden Tourismus. Für eingeweihte Franzosen galten die Strände rund um das Küstenstädtchen Kep als Riviera Süd-Ost-Asiens. Seitdem sich Kambodscha nach dreißig Jahren Bürgerkrieg seit etwa 1997 wieder für Ausländer geöffnet hat, versucht die Regierung massiv, auch den Tourismus an der Küste wieder zu beleben. An vielen Stellen werden Hotels und Ferienanlagen gebaut, 2004 eröffnete das erste Fünf-Sterne-Luxusresort in der Nähe von Sihanoukville. Neben Angkor Wat soll die Küste möglichst schnell zum Hauptanziehungspunkt für die immer größer werdenden Touristenströme werden. Dieser Umbruch hat gravierende Auswirkungen auf das Leben der Küstenbevölkerung. Die Reportage porträtiert die Menschen, die sich von dieser neuen "Industrie" ein besseres Leben erhoffen: etwa die zwölfjährige Sur, die am Strand Früchte verkauft und von den Erlösen ihre Englisch-Schule finanziert, den Moto-Taxi-Fahrer Mr. Hai, der mit zwanzig Familienmitgliedern auf zwanzig Quadratmetern wohnt und auf ein Auto spart, den Fischer Hur, der immer seltener Fische fängt und immer häufiger sein Boot an die "Barang" - Ausländer - vermietet.

Dienstag, 29.05.2012
Beginn: 14:30 Uhr

Ende: 15:15 Uhr

Länge: 45 min.
Presse:

Nicolaus Mesterharm
Kategorie:
 Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise

----------


## schiene

*ARTE am 04.08.2012 um 14:15 Uhr*

*Reiseskizzen aus ...* 
Kambodscha
Kambodscha lautet das Reiseziel des Illustrators Bertrand de Miollis. Er besucht die grandiosen Tempel von Angkor Wat und die belebten Märkte der Hauptstadt Phnom Penh. Auf seinen Reisestationen entdeckt er das menschliche Gesicht Kambodschas. Denn obwohl die Bevölkerung des ostasiatischen Landes viel durchmachen musste, hat das "Land des Lächelns" nichts von seiner legendären Gastfreundschaft verloren. Bild:  Archiv mp  
Reiseskizzen aus ... - Dokumentationsreihe, F 2007  Samstag, 04.08.2012 

Beginn: 14:15 Uhr Ende: 14:40 Uhr Länge: 25 min. 

Presse: Laurent Joffrion  
Orginaltitel: Carnets de voyage 
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise  
Land: F

----------


## schiene

*ARTE am04.02.2013 um 13:00 Uhr
360° - Geo Reportage* 

Auf Schlangenfang in Kambodscha.
Der Fischer Van Voth verstaut eine große Kühlbox am Ende seines Bootes. Dann geht es hinaus ins Flussdelta des Tonle-Sap-Sees. Zusammen mit seiner Schwägerin und den kleinen Töchtern wird er für mehrere Tage das Schwemmland nach Wasserschlangen durchsuchen. Kein einfaches Unterfangen, denn neben den immer wieder hereinbrechenden Regenfällen muss sich die Familie die Fanggründe mit weiteren Fischerfamilien teilen. Diese verharren mitunter Monate auf ihren angestammten Plätzen im Sumpf. Immer seltener geht ihnen ihre begehrte Beute, die Wassertrugnatter, ins Netz. Der Bestand schrumpft. Doch die Schlangen sind neben den ebenfalls immer weiter zurückgehenden Fischbeständen die einzige Einnahmequelle für Van Voth und die anderen Fischer. Das eigentliche Geschäft mit den Tieren machen allerdings die Händler auf den Großmärkten. Bis zu 50.000 Wasserschlangen werden pro Tag am Hauptumschlagplatz Chong Kneas verkauft. Das rote Fleisch ist begehrtes Billigfutter für Krokodile, die im großen Stil auf Farmen gezüchtet werden. Krokodilleder und Fleisch werden ins reichere Nachbarland Thailand verkauft. In Kambodscha selbst werden die Schlangen auch als Nahrungsmittel verwendet. Wenn sich die Ausbeutung der Wasserschlangen fortsetzt, werden die Tiere bald aus dem Tonle-Sap-See verschwunden sein. Deshalb suchen Umwelt- und Artenschutzorganisationen nach Lösungen, um den Fischern eine lohnenswerte Alternative aufzuzeigen.

360° - Geo Reportage - Reportage, F,D 2007  Montag, 04.02.2013 

Beginn: 13:00 Uhr Ende: 13:55 Uhr Länge: 55 min. 
Presse: Therese Engels  
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info-Dokumentation, Themen-Reise  
Land: F,D

----------


## schiene

*Phoenix am 28.02.2013  18:30-19:15 Uhr*
Das Mysterium von Angkor
Es ist ein seltsamer Ort, um eine Stadt zu errichten. Mitten im Dschungel von Kambodscha. Eine Stadt, geprägt von Hunderten Tempeln und meterlangen steinernen Reliefs Um das Jahr 1200 beginnt der Aufstieg Angkor Wats zur größten Stadt der Welt jener Zeit. Während London gerade einmal 40 000 Einwohner hatte, lebten hier schätzungsweise bis zu einer Million Menschen auf einer Fläche größer als das heutige New York.

----------


## schorschilia

*Angkor entdecken*

*05. Oktober 2013 - ARTE -  20.15 - 21.40*

Dokumentarfilm
Der französische Archäologe Eric Bourdonneau lüftete das Geheimnis der Heiligtümer im kambodschanischen Angkor Wat. Anhand der gründlichen Untersuchung des Königstempels von Koh Ker lieferte der Wissenschaftler Nachweise dafür, dass diese großen Tempel Bestattungsfunktion hatten: Sie dienten König und Untertanen als Pforte ins Jenseits. Eric Bourdonneau rekonstruierte außerdem das Innere der verschiedenen Kapellen des Tempels, deren sämtliche Statuen schon vor langer Zeit Kunsträubern zum Opfer gefallen sind. Der Archäologe rekonstruierte sie virtuell an ihren ursprünglichen Standorten - ein wahres Wunder der Technologie und der Kunstgeschichte. Pierre Baptiste, Chefkurator des Guimet-Museums in Paris, entdeckte wertvolles Beweismaterial, das ihm erlaubte, seine Ermittlungen über die Khmer-Tempel voranzutreiben. In einer Höhle des Klosters Saint Riquier in Nordfrankreich fand er Hunderte von Gipsabgüssen, die Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts von Monumenten aus Angkor Wat gemacht worden waren. Diese Gipsabgüsse zeigen Reliefs, deren Originale inzwischen weitgehend zerstört sind und bilden eine unersetzliche Informationsquelle für Wissenschaftler, die Forschungen über die "verschwundene" Stadt anstellen, die Anfang des 15. Jahrhunderts von ihren Bewohnern verlassen wurde. Der Archäologe Jacques Gaucher wiederum fand heraus, wo sich das Epizentrum des Ballungsgebiets Angkor befand. Diese Entdeckung ist insofern bahnbrechend, als man jetzt besser nachvollziehen kann, wie sich dieser Großraum organisierte; und sie liefert Schlüssel für die Deutung der beeindruckenden Ruinen. Dass die Forschungsarbeiten an der Stadt Angkor überhaupt so weit gedeihen konnten, ist jedoch einem der ersten Forschungsreisenden zu verdanken, dem Franzosen Louis Delaporte. Im 19. Jahrhundert brachte Delaporte mehrere Khmer-Statuen nach Paris und erstellte eine umfassende Dokumentation über die Tempel von Angkor Wat. Außerdem fertigte er Hunderte Gipsabgüsse von Reliefs der Khmer-Bauten an. 150 Jahre sind seither vergangen, und erst jetzt gelingt es der Wissenschaft, das wahre Gesicht der "verschwundenen" Stadt nachzubilden.

----------


## schiene

*SWR am 29.04.2015 um 23:30 Uhr - Die Spur der Tempelräuber*

Wie kommt eine der berühmtesten Statuen Kambodschas in den Auktionskatalog von Sotheby's? Die SWR/ARTE-Dokumentation "Die Spur der Tempelräuber" fahndet in fast vergessenen Dschungel-Tempeln nach Indizien eines spektakulären Kunstraubs und deckt die Strukturen des verschwiegenen internationalen Antiquitätenmarktes auf. 1972 wurde im Chaos des kambodschanischen Bürgerkriegs im Tempel von Koh Ker eine lebensgroße Sandsteinstatue gewaltsam vom Sockel geholt: ein Abbild von Prinz Duryodhana, einem Helden aus dem Hindu-Epos Mahabharata. Die rund 1.000 Jahre alte Statue gehört zu einer neunköpfigen weltberühmten Figuren-Gruppe – einem Meisterwerk der Khmer-Kultur. Die komplette Gruppe wurde geplündert – wie sich jetzt herausstellt offenbar im Auftrag eines internationalen Schmuggelnetzwerks. So sieht das zumindest die New Yorker Staatsanwaltschaft. Sie beschäftigt sich intensiv mit dem Fall, seit die UNESCO darauf hingewiesen hat, dass in New York offenbar Raubgut unter den Hammer kommen soll. Das Auktionshaus Sotheby's präsentierte die gestohlene Statue auf der Titelseite eines Kataloges und erhoffte sich einen Versteigerungserlös von zwei bis drei Millionen Dollar. Doch die US-Justiz stoppt den Deal vorläufig und leitet ein Verfahren ein, das Museen und Auktionshäuser weltweit in Aufruhr versetzt. Sonderermittler James T. Hayes sammelt Beweise, die die Rückgabe an Kambodscha ermöglichen sollen. Im Film erzählt er von einem weltweit operierenden Schwarzmarkt für gestohlene Antiquitäten. Autor Wolfgang Luck befragt den Anwalt von Sotheby's nach der Herkunft der Statue und hört eine abenteuerliche juristische Argumentation. Wegen unklarer französischer Kolonialerlasse aus den 20er-Jahren des 19. Jahrhunderts könne Kambodscha nicht bewiesen, dass es jemals Besitzer seiner eigenen Tempelstatuen war. Die Dokumentation begleitet die amerikanische Kunstanwältin Tess Davies bei ihren Recherchen und zeichnet den Weg der gestohlenen Statue präzise nach. Auf diese Weise deckt der Film die Strukturen der internationalen Schmuggelnetzwerke auf. Es gelingt sogar, in Bangkok den umstrittenen Kunstsammler Douglas Latchford vor die Kamera zu bekommen. In den Gerichtsakten wird er als einer der Hintermänner des Statuen-Schmuggels beschrieben. Latchford streitet jede Verwicklung in den Fall ab, räumt aber ein: "Wir haben uns damals nicht darum gekümmert, ob es einen Nachweis über die legale Herkunft von Statuen gab". Während der Recherchen und Dreharbeiten nimmt der Fall unerwartete Dimensionen an. In vier US-Museen werden Khmer-Statuen identifiziert, die offenbar ebenfalls aus der Tempelplünderung in Koh Ker stammen. Selbst das renommierte Metropolitan in New York ist betroffen. Dem Filmteam gelingt es, die geplünderten Statuen dort zu filmen und der Kurator der Südostasienabteilung macht im Interview eine folgenreiche Aussage: Man sehe ein, dass sich die Regeln für Kunstsammlungen über die Jahrzehnte geändert hätten und halte sich jetzt in allem, was man tue, an die UNESCO-Konvention zum Schutz von Kulturgütern. Wenig später gibt das Metropolitan seine beiden geraubten Koh Ker-Statuen tatsächlich an Kambodscha zurück und löst damit eine ganze Welle spektakulärer weiterer Rückgaben aus. Und auch die geplante Sotheby's-Auktion platzt. Der Film bekommt ein unerwartetes Happy End – gleich fünf der geraubten Tempel-Meisterwerke kehren heim. Ein historischer Sieg für Kambodscha und ein weltweiter Präzedenzfall für die Rückgabe geraubter Kulturgüter.

Die Spur der Tempelräuber – Dokumentation, D 2014 
Mittwoch, 29.04.2015 
Beginn: 23:30 Uhr Ende: 00:20 Uhr Länge: 50 min.

----------


## schiene

*ARTE am 28.06.2015 um 08:25 Uhr - GEOlino-Die Rattenfänger von Kambodscha*
Der Tonle Sap in Kambodscha ist der größte See Südostasiens. Familie Krouy lebt von der Fischerei. Doch jetzt, Anfang September, hat der See seinen Wasserhöchststand erreicht. Die Netze reichen nicht mehr bis zum Grund. Es wird immer schwieriger, Fische zu fangen. Deshalb gehen Sey Ha und seine Freunde auf Rattenjagd. Mit dem Verkauf der Ratten können sie in der Regenzeit Geld verdienen. Die Nagetiere landen zudem auch auf den eigenen Tellern, wenn für anderes Fleisch kein Geld da ist. Mit seinem Verdienst will Sey Ha seiner Mutter eine ganz besondere Freude machen.

GEOlino – Dokumentation, D 2015 Sonntag, 28.06.2015 
Beginn: 08:25 Uhr Ende: 08:35 Uhr Länge: 10 min. 
 Regie: Gordian Arneth 
Originaltitel: Die GEOlino Reportage 
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info, Dokumentation

----------

